# Making a very overbuilt 75mm x 2000mm belt grinder



## Christianstark (Apr 7, 2022)

Hi all. Been working on this project slowly. This is from plans purchased by Phil Vandelay, and I decided to keep the metric dimensions. Material sourcing is going slowly. I bought 1 x 5/8” think plate as a drop from my local MSM, and have been searching my scrap piles for raw materials as well. Here is where I am so far.



	

		
			
		

		
	
I’m not going to bore the motor ring till I decide on what I’m going to use. I think the toughest part to source $ wiseis a 16” 40x40mm square bar, and a 8” Aluminum round bar slug 4” thick for the drive wheel. Anyone have any materials for sale/trade?


----------



## rabler (Apr 7, 2022)

Christianstark said:


> and a 8” Aluminum round bar slug 4” thick for the drive wheel.


I used a short piece of aluminum thickwall pipe, and an aluminum disc from McMaster, welded them together.  Details here


----------



## Christianstark (Apr 7, 2022)

It’s unfortunate. I have literally nearly a ton of 5.75” Aluminum bar stock.


----------



## WobblyHand (Apr 7, 2022)

Unless you are swimming with it, doesn't sound all that unfortunate to have all that stock!  Is that 5.75" square bar stock?


----------



## Christianstark (Apr 8, 2022)

WobblyHand said:


> Unless you are swimming with it, doesn't sound all that unfortunate to have all that stock!  Is that 5.75" square bar stock?



Round bar stock. Probably 30 feet worth.


----------



## Christianstark (Apr 10, 2022)

Got stainless screws in and put the parts so far together. DRO is a godsend. Drill holes lined up dead nuts.


----------



## Christianstark (Nov 4, 2022)

So I mocked up the grinder the other day. Looking like everything fits decent. Time to weld the stand.

Deciding on how to finish some of the parts. Paint? Cold Blue? Leave natural?


----------

